# Return to Castle Wolfenstein "Received signal 11, exiting..."



## aleksey14 (Dec 2, 2010)

Please help run the game on 8.1-RELEASE-p1.
Installed the game from the port successfully. Then, following the documentation, copied the files (mp_pak0.pk3 , pak0.pk3 , sp_pak1.pk3) in the folder "/usr/local/share/rtcw/main". The game "wolf" (netplay) runs fine: working sound, graphics and everything else. But when I type "wolfsp" for a single game, I get the following message:

```
%wolfsp
Wolf 1.41 linux-i386 Dec  4 2002
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
/home/atomsk/.wolf/main
/usr/local/share/rtcw/main/sp_pak3.pk3 (14 files)
/usr/local/share/rtcw/main/sp_pak2.pk3 (232 files)
/usr/local/share/rtcw/main/sp_pak1.pk3 (1342 files)
/usr/local/share/rtcw/main/pak0.pk3 (4775 files)
/usr/local/share/rtcw/main

----------------------
6363 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
couldn't exec wolfconfig.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
Bypassing CD checks
----- Client Initialization -----
Cmd_AddCommand: map_restart already defined
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
...loading libGL.so.1: Initializing OpenGL display
...setting mode 3: 640 480
Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized
XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 2560x1024
Using 8/8/8 Color bits, 24 depth, 0 stencil display.
GL_RENDERER: GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
Initializing OpenGL extensions
...using GL_S3_s3tc
...ignoring GL_EXT_texture_env_add
...using GL_ARB_multitexture
...using GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array
...using GL_NV_fog_distance
XF86 Gamma extension initialized

GL_VENDOR: NVIDIA Corporation
GL_RENDERER: GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
GL_VERSION: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 256.44
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_blend_func_extended GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_compatibility
 GL_ARB_copy_buffer GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_depth_texture
 GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_draw_instanced
 GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions GL_ARB_fragment_program
 GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_framebuffer_object
 GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_ARB_geometry_shader4 GL_ARB_half_float_pixel 
GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_map_buffer_range 
GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_occlusion_query2 
GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite 
GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_sampler_objects GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map 
GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_shadow 
GL_ARB_sync GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object 
GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_ARB_texture_cube_map 
GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar 
GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat 
GL_ARB_texture_multisample GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_texture_rectangle 
GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui GL_ARB_texture_swizzle GL_ARB_timer_query 
GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra 
GL_ARB_vertex_array_object GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program 
GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev GL_ARB_window_pos 
GL_ATI_draw_buffers GL_ATI_texture_float GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_S3_s3tc 
GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_bindable_uniform GL_EXT_blend_color 
GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax 
GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_Cg_shader 
GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test GL_EXT_direct_state_access GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 
GL_EXT_draw_instanced GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit 
GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_EXTX_framebuffer_mixed_formats GL_EXT_framebuffer_object 
GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB GL_EXT_geometry_shader4 GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters 
GL_EXT_gpu_shader4 GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil 
GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object 
GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_provoking_vertex GL_EXT_rescale_normal 
GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_shader_objects GL_EXT_separate_specular_color 
GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texture3D 
GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_buffer_object GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc 
GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_cube_map 
GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 
GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_EXT_texture_lod 
GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_object 
GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_texture_swizzle 
GL_EXT_timer_query GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip 
GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_KTX_buffer_region GL_NV_blend_square 
GL_NV_conditional_render GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color GL_NV_copy_image 
GL_NV_depth_buffer_float GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_explicit_multisample GL_NV_fence 
GL_NV_float_buffer GL_NV_fog_distance GL_NV_fragment_program GL_NV_fragment_program_option 
GL_NV_fragment_program2 GL_NV_framebuffer_multisample_coverage GL_NV_geometry_shader4 
GL_NV_gpu_program4 GL_NV_half_float GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_multisample_coverage 
GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint GL_NV_occlusion_query GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil 
GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object2 GL_NV_pixel_data_range 
GL_NV_point_sprite GL_NV_primitive_restart GL_NV_register_combiners 
GL_NV_register_combiners2 GL_NV_shader_buffer_load GL_NV_texgen_reflection 
GL_NV_texture_barrier GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc GL_NV_texture_env_combine4 
GL_NV_texture_expand_normal GL_NV_texture_multisample GL

Received signal 11, exiting...
%
```

Help please understand why the game is not working. I will answer any probing questions, I'll be very grateful to any advice. 
I apologize for my poor english. :r


----------

